# Moving gas line?



## dane61 (May 10, 2012)

Just bought a new house and I'm going with gas heat just bc it already has the gas lines and I'm a first time buyer so it's cheaper on me than central air and heat, but I'm wanting to move it from the side to the back of the house which isnt but about 25 yrds so saying that I need to know deep it needs to be under the ground and how far away from the house. (I live in Alabama if the state makes a difference?) thank you!!


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Check with your local, code authority.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Not a DIY job. Gas company or a licened plumber with an added gas licence needs to be working on this.


----------



## GBrackins (Apr 26, 2012)

if you are talking about moving the gas meter I do not believe you can even with licensed help move it. typically the gas company owns up to and including the meter. give them a call and maybe they will move it for you (chances are for a fee). if you have gas lines in the home then you'll have to tie them in after the move (those are yours). as Joe said check to see if you need a qualified/licensed person to move gas lines, you do in my state.


----------



## dane61 (May 10, 2012)

Sorry let me be clear the running out of the side of the house. I was considering redirecting it as in tying into it and moving it to the back yard there isnt a tank on it I have to call and get them to bring one and set it, sorry maybe that's more clear


----------



## GBrackins (Apr 26, 2012)

sorry, my mistake. in my area we have gas mains in the street and meters on the house. I forget about down south and everything typically being bottled gas.


----------



## dane61 (May 10, 2012)

Lol sorry lived in the south all my life and wasn't think about large city's


----------



## GBrackins (Apr 26, 2012)

I lived in the south until a few years ago, family from Pensacola

I live in a small city, up here everyone has gas (natural, not LP or Propane)


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

dane61 said:


> Just bought a new house and I'm going with gas heat just bc it already has the gas lines and I'm a first time buyer so it's cheaper on me than central air and heat, but I'm wanting to move it from the side to the back of the house which isnt but about 25 yrds so saying that I need to know deep it needs to be under the ground and how far away from the house. (I live in Alabama if the state makes a difference?) thank you!!


 
99% of the time your LP gas supplier will take care of this for you.


----------



## redman88 (Oct 5, 2012)

the L.P. company will hook to your line, but you have to have it installed. and there are clarence issues with the tank. call your suplier they will be able to point you in the right dirrection, and they may not charge for this advice since you will be buying from the.


----------



## dane61 (May 10, 2012)

Thank y'all very much I talked to the gas company and they told me everything I needed to know which ended up being 10 ft. From the house and 13 inches in the ground


----------

